# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 41)



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2017)

*What's the strangest request you have had for a custom order?*






**

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the sawbones and the Creator of Shavings and Sawdust...


----------



## Tony (Oct 8, 2017)

A woman asked me if I made cutting boards shaped like Oklahoma. I said no, why would I, but then I showed I was a dumba.. and made one for her. Of course she didn't want it so now I have 1 OK board..... Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8 | +Karma 2


----------



## Brink (Oct 8, 2017)

Repeat orders from the same guy for paddles.
I don’t know if he looses them, breaks them, or wears them out.
I don’t ask too many questions.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 8, 2017)

I had a co-worker request a a seam press.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Oct 8, 2017)

I am making a pen with wool from "Henry the Lamb", which was a real lamb that inspired a series of children's stories. The owner saved some of the wool.

For wood, it was making a pen from an ebony gun cleaning rod from the 1860's. The owner's kids broke the rod, but since it was his grandfather's, it was sentimental.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 8, 2017)

Had a request from a co worker for a female uhm.......appliance. I turned that one down so to speak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 8, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Had a request from a co worker for a female uhm.......appliance. I turned that one down so to speak.



I thought @Spinartist was the only one who made those

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Oct 8, 2017)

Probably the same thing as @woodtickgreg . It was an awkward conversation with her.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 8, 2017)

So far - a shoe horn.

I do have a request for a cribbage table in the shape of Michigan's lower peninsula. Friend asked me about making him one almost 2 years ago - just need to get around to it sometime.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 8, 2017)

I gots to think about this one. Been so many over the past 17 years...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 8, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> I gots to think about this one. Been so many over the past 17 years...

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 8, 2017)

I seem to have no follow through unless I am truly inspired so I've learned not to take requests.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 8, 2017)

@Don Ratcliff that is not freaking funny, that is a weakness on my part dag nab it.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 8, 2017)

A magic wand. I fooled them tho, i made a muggle wand and charged for magic.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Oct 8, 2017)

Blueglass said:


> @Don Ratcliff that is not freaking funny, that is a weakness on my part dag nab it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 8, 2017)

Tony said:


> A woman asked me if I made cutting boards shaped like Oklahoma. I said no, why would I, but then I showed I was a dumba.. and made one for her. Of course she didn't want it so now I have 1 OK board..... Tony
> 
> View attachment 135270




Hey... I know what you can get Doc to buy his wife for Christmas!!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## justallan (Oct 9, 2017)

I got asked to make a Dallas Cowboys cribbage board!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 9, 2017)

justallan said:


> I got asked to make a Dallas Cowboys cribbage board!



How did it turn out Allan?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## lonewolf (Oct 9, 2017)

Was once asked to make an ten inch diameter 6 ft long rolling pin.for a collector. I was going to do it but we couldn't come together on money.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 9, 2017)

Probly when a lady ordered one of my acorn birdhouse ornaments which have a threaded top & nest with eggs inside & she requested 3 eggs to represent her & her 2 living siblings, and a cracked opened egg to represent a sister that had died.
(Photos are not the one she got)

Reactions: Like 4 | Sincere 2


----------



## justallan (Oct 10, 2017)

Tony said:


> How did it turn out Allan?



I couldn't find a finished pic of it, but it was pretty nice. This must have been not long after I got started making them. I felt the oval boards looked better and weren't as cramped. Folks still brag on them though, so it can't be too bad.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------

